# ”Muh stocks, muh pm me, muh teach me.”



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 22, 2020)

*I made an entire mega moneymax thread back in October teaching the basics of this shit that you guys so happened to be interested in all of a sudden. Every basic thing needed to start with (how to do fundamental research (quantitative and qualitative), read financial statements, live news sites, books on value investing, etc. I put basic ass videos in the OP to get you started, and even the more of the advance stuff that offers what I said above in the replies, up to the fourth page.

What I got after making the thread:

”Muh duuurh, nobody will make money off this”
”too high iq for me”
”too saturated” 
”great list, but Im doing xyz so I don't need this but good luck”

Now:
”oh the great lord mewingbbc please help me”
”brooo bro bro teach me, how do you trade brody boyo, my fam king”

Yeaaah, not too ”saturated” for you now is it, even though VIX is near an all time high, implied volatility is in the hundreds for both calls and puts and most stocks are seeing volume ten times higher than it was two months ago. Not too high iq now is it boyo, apparently in five month you've garnered the iq needed to do this. Apparently you now seeing you ”could” make money from it, and that this whole thing is looking better than that computer science course you were pursuing.*

I find it funny that people are all riled up with their dicks up in the air because of @bonesoverblood posting his profits. Great job to the lad, and not to downplay his success, but lol at it triggering people to NOW hop on it and being eager to learn. So by comparison, if I showed the forum my *seventh *best day since Feb 27 where I started again with 1,500 for this whole run, they would probably quit whatever they planned to do in life and would want to go full time trader. Good luck to whoever is interested but here's a reminder for you guys:

*1.) use risk management:*





* only use 1-5% of your capital per trade, no more than that. At most 10% for the low incomecels but I recommend no more than 5% and diversify it. I started again fresh with 1,500, which is less than 5% of my capital. And it wasn't on a single trade, I bought two different etf put contracts and bought calls for when the market dips so I could sell when a rebound occurs*

*2.) Research and develop the skills: *




*I posted tons on these. @Seth Walsh posted a lot as well as @eduardkoopman , good job to those two. I vision a lot of you guys jumping on without knowing what a bid/ask is, or the difference between a buy open and a buy close lol. Take your time to understand these elements. Tbh you guys can probably work together and all profit*

*3.) mentality: 




. Okay, you've done the research and use only a percentage of your account that you can afford to lose. Good, now the only thing left is to trust your most objective decision and not be an estrogenic bitch to start doubting yourself later. Patience, trust, and consistency is key to a stable mentality. Like @Amnesia said, it doesn't matter if you make big gains or losses, being objective and sticking to what you were doing is what leads to success at the end.*

You will lose money at times, but being consistent with the three will make you profitable at the end. This is my autistic ”updated moneymax thread.” I started it off by giving you noobs the finger and claiming the last laugh, and giving you the three most important tips. 90% of traders lose money at the end because of they lack one or more of the aspects above. It looks easy to follow but a lot of you guy will inevitably go off the rail and lose money as a result, Godspeed


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 22, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> *I made an entire mega moneymax thread back in October teaching the basics of this shit that you guys so happened to be interested in all of a sudden. Every basic thing needed to start with (how to do fundamental research (quantitative and qualitative), read financial statements, live news sites, books on value investing, etc. I put basic ass videos in the OP to get you started, and even the more of the advance stuff that offers what I said above in the replies, up to the fourth page.
> 
> What I got after making the thread:
> 
> ...


High IQ brother


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 22, 2020)

read the whole thing

insightful ngl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 22, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> *I made an entire mega moneymax thread back in October teaching the basics of this shit that you guys so happened to be interested in all of a sudden. *


link: https://looksmax.org/threads/themewingbbc-moneymax-megathread.57109/


----------



## Patient A (Mar 22, 2020)

Put all my money into looksmaxing and can’t invest into stocks. Shit.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 22, 2020)

TheMewingBBC MONEYMAX MEGATHREAD


DIRECTORY /Intro /Ways to invest/ -Forex -Crypto -Real estate -Stocks/Mutual fund/startup investing -E-commerce -Other means of cash flow /Wageslaving(field), Salaryslaving (house)/ -Best degrees of the future -Best Degreeless jobs (trades, apprenticeship,etc) -Job...




looksmax.org


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 22, 2020)

"muh pm me"


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 22, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> "muh pm me"


It be like that sometimes


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 22, 2020)

I have completely zero idea how economics work or what even a stock is jfl. Im a medical student and mostly embedded in that field tbh


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

rofl


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 30, 2020)

5% of my capital is $1.


----------



## StolenDays (Mar 30, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> *a lot of you guys jumping on without knowing what a bid/ask is, or the difference between a buy open and a buy close lol*


I feel exposed


----------



## Mewcel (Mar 31, 2020)

MMMBBC


----------



## legitaspie (Feb 26, 2021)

anyone got a link to the money maxxing mewingbbc thread? Dosent work for me thanks


----------



## Acnno (Feb 26, 2021)

I can't read all this


----------



## GarixTheChad (Feb 26, 2021)

Teach me bro


----------

